# Do you use Lambskin rollers ?



## Bobbo

I was wondering how many painters out there in Paint Talk land , Go to the added expense of using lambskin rollers ? I love using them for their superior coating ability as well as getting almost no dripping or splattering with them , Aside from the added cost I can't see why most guys wouldn't use them ? If you don't use lambskin what are you guys using ? 








​


----------



## 4ThGeneration

I used to use them all the time, but when we were doing the upscale new construction they do not hold up for very long without getting burned up too quickly. I went to the 50/50 blend, but since I am back in re-paints for the past several years I am using them again because I always toss them after each job and put it in as a cost to cover them on each job. No more burning up since they get changed out so quickly...


----------



## Retired

Great question. Used both lambskin ( I call them sheepskin) sleeves and pads. I found them great for waterbournes especially clearcoats like StaysClear. The release quality is IMO from not only the inividual fibres that act much like real bristle brushes but as well the residual lanolin in the fibres as a whole.


----------



## Bobbo

Retired said:


> Great question. Used both lambskin ( I call them sheepskin) sleeves and pads. I found them great for waterbournes especially clearcoats like StaysClear. The release quality is IMO from not only the inividual fibres that act much like real bristle brushes but as well the residual lanolin in the fibres as a whole.
> 
> Be prepared to hear from the peanut gallery here about your use of a paint tray. They get all upset and pissy when they see one yet some paint right out of the cans using the now famous Kungfoo Death Grip and chip brushes from Home Depot.



No Home Depot products here ! That is actually a very expensive metal tray that's been used so much it has about 100 layers of paint on it


----------



## Workaholic

I use lambswool covers and have for years. I even take it one step further and use the jumbo 2-1/4" core frames and lambswool covers, once they get saturated in paint like the picture above they lay on the paint and hold way more than a standard cover, I typically use 3/4 and 1/2's 

I also use some synthetics for different finishes or when I am using a smaller nap.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Pretty much all I use for interiors, 1/2 & 3/4 inch just like Sean. The only time I use a synthetic is when I'm prriming in oil, and when I know I dont have access to a utility sink to clean up.


----------



## NCPaint1

Nobody uses Whizz? Pretty good unless you have a ton of patches. They seem to not leave much stipple, which is nice at times, but sucks for hiding patches.


----------



## DeanV

I used to use them a lot, but have found that on smooth walls with matte finishes, especially deep colors, the finish they leave is less than desirable for me. Unevn sheen effect. I bought the last ones available at my paint store for use on exterior cedar for the capacity and low spatter.


----------



## Retired

Bobbo said:


> No Home Depot products here ! That is actually a very expensive metal tray that's been used so much it has about 100 layers of paint on it


I had similar tray. a big one with clips on the end to secure it to a the bail on an A ladder. Great for doing polychroming and broken color finishes. Held about a quart of glaze in the deep part. 

Saw a guy once using one of those elchepo plastic trays. Stepped in it and it broke. Big mess.. It may have even been a liner..


----------



## VanDamme

Microfiber. I also like the Purdy White Dove cover


----------



## bikerboy

Use mainly 50/50 and some lambswool.


----------



## dvp

i only use lambs wool, unless im using something gnarly, then i use a cheapo and throw it away.Whats a whiz? is that something new?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Lambskin and Microfiber


----------



## Ranger72

I used lambswool for years and years, but stopped using them for the most part on interiors when Benjamin Moore switched the Regal line from latex to acrylic. We found the wool matted down with the acrylics and didn't hold much paint. We switched to Whizz Big dipper sleeves. I LOVE them. The newest ones are even better. (Stronger plastic core and even more hold. They are white and have a black/ yellow stripe).


----------



## nEighter

I do. I love their stipple or pattern and their predictability and something about using them is just awesome. I do roll with synthetics on occasion (Purdy colossus 18") but have MANY wool rollers at my disposal and love them greatly.


----------



## TJ Paint

Bobbo said:


> No Home Depot products here !
> 
> *I use lowes products, and ain't too ashamed really.
> *
> That is actually a very expensive metal tray that's been used so much it has about 100 layers of paint on it


lol what? I hope you didn't pay more than $10 US on it. How much did you pay? I think its cool you're using a tray but why aren't you using a tray liner? I buy packs of them at lowes (they have a better deal), saves me time and water. 

I don't like using wool. I got nothing against sheep, however.


----------



## nEighter

I wish i was in my prime when the great boom-age was upon us. Threads like this, with the roller and tray would have been so fun. Bobbo have fun man. Make your money and don't get stuck in one thing (type of setup).. switch it up and find what works best for what situation.

-n8r


----------



## Paradigmzz

Purdy Colossus roller covers.... no shed, holds a ton like woolskin


----------



## StefanC

All I use nowaday is the 18" Colossus 3/4" and 9" Polar Bear 1/2" that I got on clearance. 

Trying to find something different for Satins though, the 3/4" Collosus seems to have too much sheen deviation between the 'uproll' and 'downroll' especially on darker colors.


----------



## DeanV

The colossus covers I have tried have shed like crazy, even with a pre-wash. It took a good gallon of paint rolling to get all the fuzz out.


----------



## NCPaint1

dvp said:


> Whats a whiz? is that something new?


Here ya go

http://www.whizzrollers.com/whizz2/whizz/cageframe.htm


----------



## StefanC

DeanV said:


> The colossus covers I have tried have shed like crazy, even with a pre-wash. It took a good gallon of paint rolling to get all the fuzz out.


Really? We've had absolutely no problems with them shedding.


----------



## TJ Paint

StefanC said:


> Trying to find something different for Satins though, the 3/4" Collosus seems to have *too much sheen deviation between the 'uproll' and 'downroll' *especially on darker colors.


I use egshell on pretty much any repaint or commercial, sometimes satin or higher. Thats why I don't like wool. If I had easy jobs using matte all the time, I probably would. 

I just use shedless microfiber and toss them when they seem to have lost their charm.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy

I have found that there are a lot of painters that don't know how to use them. I do, pretty much exsclusively. I realise that using other materials can be less work but you don't get the radiance that you do with lambwool. ESPECIALLY with eggshell or satin. I would use the colossus covers, but they take just as much work as a lambswool and don't leave a nice finish. If you only backroll once with a colossus (when spraying) it leaves a disturbing pattern on the wall. Hitting it again takes it away but it's still not as nice of stipple as a woolie. 
I notice when you get the job done with lambswool, if you've pulled the stipple down to fine- with good paint, the walls just radiate. It's [email protected]!


----------



## VanDamme

DeanV said:


> The colossus covers I have tried have shed like crazy, even with a pre-wash. It took a good gallon of paint rolling to get all the fuzz out.


Do you wrap a new cover with 2" then peel before using?


----------



## jack pauhl

We rarely finish anything other than smooth drywall so no real need for them.


----------



## DeanV

I washed, vacuumed, and taped one and it still shed. When I ran my hand over it, you could see fibers fly from the cover.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

DeanV said:


> I washed, vacuumed, and taped one and it still shed. When I ran my hand over it, you could see fibers fly from the cover.


Ya, the cheap ones suck. Try the Premier ones.


----------



## Bobbo

TJ Paint said:


> lol what? I hope you didn't pay more than $10 US on it. How much did you pay? I think its cool you're using a tray but why aren't you using a tray liner? I buy packs of them at lowes (they have a better deal), saves me time and water.
> 
> I don't like using wool. I got nothing against sheep, however.



I pay a bit less than $10 . I hate tray liners .


----------



## DeanV

I did not realize there were 2 grades of collosus. I am guessing based on this board I most have bought from a bad batch. It just left a bad opinion with me on the covers since I never need to wash, tape, or vacuum a ProDooz prior to painting. I tried one batch on the interior that shed and another bunch for exterior cedar this summer (where shedding would not be noticed up on soffit). The exterior crew preferred the 3/4 yellow superfabs to the collosus.

On a related note, I had a wedding to go to today and looking at the eggshell walls I immediately noticed they were rolled with a lambs wool cover. The unique and heavy texture pattern was obvious. Now, I know how you can get rid of that by doing a back roll with an almost dry cover so the wool is spun out, but that tends to fling the paint around a bit. 

Now, I do like how the Collosus applies the paint and think it does a better job of leaving a low stipple finish than any other non-woven cover on smooth surfaces.


----------



## NCPaint1

Bobbo said:


> I pay a bit less than $10 . I hate tray liners .


The liners in the big tray like you have are great. I agree, liners for the smalller trays suck.


----------



## bikerboy

DeanV said:


> Now, I do like how the Collosus applies the paint and think it does a better job of leaving a low stipple finish than any other non-woven cover on smooth surfaces.


Been playing with the Wooster Cirrus. I think it may be better than the Collosus (which I am a fan of). You should try one out.


----------



## WisePainter

Purdy Colossus 9", 3/4" polyamide nap, all sheens/substrates, and every color.

5 years, no problems.

Those woolies tend to slide and leave sexy smears. 
Also it reminds me of a wet terrier flapping all over the place when rolling.

If you guys are Purdy Colossus haters, Corona brush co. now has a version available. It is also great but it is dyed gold...like the beer.

lol.


----------



## Bobbo

DeanV said:


> I washed, vacuumed, and taped one and it still shed. When I ran my hand over it, you could see fibers fly from the cover.



I use the better quality ones that don't shed , But I've had a few that did it , A few good washings got rid of the lint ! :thumbup:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

_Try putting a grid in your tray. _


----------



## Scannell Painting

We use lambswool 1 1/2" on exterior block only for backrolling, 1/2" colossus on interior walls.


----------

